# Intro - Moving to Subic



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Last year I decided to leave the rat race and retire early in the Philippines at age 56. I'm living in Laguna right now with my girlfriend and her daughter, and we are planning to move to Subic at the school break in March.

A brief stroll through some posts before I joined showed me that there are some members who live in the Subic area, so I am hoping to learn from all of you and after I get moved, pass along the knowledge I gain.

We just finished a 3 week trip to Subic, Cebu City and Davao, and we decided that the Subic area is where we would like to be. I like the peaceful Freeport area but the rentals are higher there, so we may look outside.

Can anyone recommend some areas to look at outside the Freeport? We need to be somewhat near a decent school for the 8 year old and hopefully in a reasonably safe area. We have not ruled out the Freeport. We looked at some houses in Kalayan and we do like that area, but it is pricey.

Thanks! 

Don and Abby and Oz


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Subic*



DonAndAbby said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Last year I decided to leave the rat race and retire early in the Philippines at age 56. I'm living in Laguna right now with my girlfriend and her daughter, and we are planning to move to Subic at the school break in March.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.. Yea there are members living over that way and you're sure to get some replies to your post. Be sure to check out the site for the SBMA Chamber Of Commerce and pay them a visit when you are there next time. They also should have ideas on housing and schools. Also a visit to the main site for SBMA might be helpful.


Good luck and enjoy paradise...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Last year I decided to leave the rat race and retire early in the Philippines at age 56. I'm living in Laguna right now with my girlfriend and her daughter, and we are planning to move to Subic at the school break in March.
> 
> ...


There is a cheaper decent option of private international schools in the Freeport. It's called "First School of SBFZ". I have heard from other foreigners here that it costs around 40,000p/year (vs $10-14,000 USD @ Kalayaan or Brent International Schools). It's located at the intersection by the Ayala Mall adjacent to the main gate going into Olongapo.

Another option is a public school just outside the 14th Street gate (between the Market and SM Mall). It is a typical elementary school in the Philippine education system.

If you are going to move into the Freeport, I recommend that you have some kind of private transportation (car or SUV). I would also look into getting your girlfriend licensed to drive (if she isn't already). That way she could drive her daughter back/forth to school and you to the hospital if there is an emergency. The Freeport is the perfect place to teach someone how to drive (less traffic, no trikes/jeepneys, slow speed limits).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Subic*



jon1 said:


> There is a cheaper decent option of private international schools in the Freeport. It's called "First School of SBFZ". I have heard from other foreigners here that it costs around 40,000p/year (vs $10-14,000 USD @ Kalayaan or Brent International Schools). It's located at the intersection by the Ayala Mall adjacent to the main gate going into Olongapo.
> 
> Another option is a public school just outside the 14th Street gate (between the Market and SM Mall). It is a typical elementary school in the Philippine education system.
> 
> If you are going to move into the Freeport, I recommend that you have some kind of private transportation (car or SUV). I would also look into getting your girlfriend licensed to drive (if she isn't already). That way she could drive her daughter back/forth to school and you to the hospital if there is an emergency. The Freeport is the perfect place to teach someone how to drive (less traffic, no trikes/jeepneys, slow speed limits).


Truth--every word. Driving here is an adventure to say the least and SBMA would be just the place to learn. Use caution yourself when driving over there as the base police do use radar for speed control and ticketing.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> There is a cheaper decent option of private international schools in the Freeport. It's called "First School of SBFZ". I have heard from other foreigners here that it costs around 40,000p/year (vs $10-14,000 USD @ Kalayaan or Brent International Schools). It's located at the intersection by the Ayala Mall adjacent to the main gate going into Olongapo.
> 
> Another option is a public school just outside the 14th Street gate (between the Market and SM Mall). It is a typical elementary school in the Philippine education system.
> 
> If you are going to move into the Freeport, I recommend that you have some kind of private transportation (car or SUV). I would also look into getting your girlfriend licensed to drive (if she isn't already). That way she could drive her daughter back/forth to school and you to the hospital if there is an emergency. The Freeport is the perfect place to teach someone how to drive (less traffic, no trikes/jeepneys, slow speed limits).


Thanks Jon!

Yes, we saw that school. We stayed just down the street at Grand Hoya. It looks like a nice school. I think you are saying that school outside the gate is public. Do you know of any private schools outside the gate? We pay about 20K a year for a private school here in Laguna. It would be nice if we could find something closer to that. I don't think the little girl would be comfortable in an Int'l school right away, but maybe later.

Yes, a car is needed and the GF will learn to drive. She was with me in the US for a month before I sold my house, and I let her drive in some school parking lots. That was quite fun!  I might get a scooter too.

Are there any lower priced accommodations in the Freeport? We will be back soon for a week or two of house hunting and I would like to keep the costs down.

Thanks again!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks Jon!
> 
> Yes, we saw that school. We stayed just down the street at Grand Hoya. It looks like a nice school. I think you are saying that school outside the gate is public. Do you know of any private schools outside the gate? We pay about 20K a year for a private school here in Laguna. It would be nice if we could find something closer to that. I don't think the little girl would be comfortable in an Int'l school right away, but maybe later.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about any private schools in Olongapo. I didn't research that as I wanted my niece to go to school in the Freeport (easy access, zero traffic hassle and much safer).

I would look on sulit.com.ph for a used vehicle. There are also some places up in Angeles that sell used vehicles. Another option is the bulletin board at the Retired Activities Office (RAO) in Barrio Barretto. Sometimes there are good deals to be had there too. With all of the flooding in Olongapo over the last year I would have a mechanic inspect any prospective vehicle for water damage. On a scooter, I wouldn't even bother with a used one. A very nice brand new one can be had for 70-80,000php (gets you a 150cc). Lots of dealers for those. You will need to get helmets with the "ICC" sticker on the back (can result in a traffic stop/fine). Also, wear shoes. Those are the main requirements. You won't be allowed into the Freeport if you are not wearing at least that. Also, once you get your vehicles, you will need to register them with the SBMA (200p for a 4 wheel vehicle, 100p for a motorcycle (any size)). This is an annual requirement and requires copies of your SBMA ID, Philippine Driver's license and a copy of the vehicle's CR (Registration) and OR (Original Receipt for the annual renewal). It usually only takes 5 minutes to get these. They expire in December each year. So everyone is getting their 2013 stickers right now. When you get your PI DL make sure that you keep the Original Receipt. Coppers will try to jack you up w/o it (claiming it's a fake license w/o the receipt).

I think that Kalayaan has the lowest prices. I would think seriously about where you want to stay. Maybe get an initial short term lease (1 year) in Kalayaan and then look around, get the feel for which area is best for your needs/budget. 

I think that the average in house in Kalayaan with a 40+ year lease is going for around 3.5M php. In Binictican, the 40+year lease houses are going for 4.0 - 4.5M php. In Cubi Point they go even higher. Also, I know that short term leases (6 mo - 1 yr) in Binictican are going between $600 - $950 /mo. Before going after a long term lease, it would be wise to visit the Land Management Office across from the Freeport Duty Free behind the Police station in the Central Business District. They can tell you who the legitimate lease holder is and any prices. The houses that go fastest are the ranch type duplexes (2 connected to each other, locally referred to as "spider" houses). The next ones are the ranch houses on the end of a string of 5-6 duplexes. And lastly the 2 story duplexes in the between the ranch end units. When you do the math on these long year leases it breaks out to this;

3.5Mphp/40 year lease = 87,500php/yr = 7291php/mo = $182.29/mo (40php/$1)
4.0Mphp/40 year lease = 100,000php/yr = 8333php/mo = $208.33/mo (40php/$1)

Now this is rent paid all up front. So once done, all that you will have to worry about for the next 40 years are utilities, CUSA (garbage, security fee), food and gas. No property taxes as you are leasing the property. So think of it as a way of locking in your rent. Also, if you decide to leave, you can sell your leasehold rights or sub-let.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jon, thanks again for taking the time to share all of this!

You beat me to the punch as I was going to ask about used car purchases and if anyone could recommend a mechanic for the purpose you mentioned and future work.

And my thinking on the housing is what you mentioned. Rent for year or two and then if all is well, maybe purchase one of the long term leases. I also had done the math and they work out much better than renting.

We looked at 3 Kalayaan houses / duplexes, and the size is great! We did not make it to the other areas yet but we will soon. If we "buy" a long term lease later I wouldn't mind getting a fixer upper if the price is lower. Renovating would give me something to do.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Jon, thanks again for taking the time to share all of this!
> 
> You beat me to the punch as I was going to ask about used car purchases and if anyone could recommend a mechanic for the purpose you mentioned and future work.
> 
> ...


You are welcome. I can send you a private message of contact info for a mechanic to look at any "prospective" vehicles. 

Renovating here is an involved process. You need to get a permit from SBMA, provide blueprints, etc. etc. The Construction Contractor needs to be have the necessary permits to operate within the Freeport. I am working with a retired US Contractor that lives in Angeles on several quotes. If his estimates are respectable, I can share with you via private message. Key things that peak my interest with him; understands the clients expectations, will provide all documents (blueprints, etc.), file the necessary permits, and understands the quality of materials for the price.

I recommend to NOT go beyond any boundaries specified in your permit(s). SBMA is hurting for $ and is sending out follow up inspection teams to evaluate if you have exceeded your permit(s). Then you will be stuck in negotiations on making amends.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*SBMA Information*



jon1 said:


> You are welcome. I can send you a private message of contact info for a mechanic to look at any "prospective" vehicles.
> 
> Renovating here is an involved process. You need to get a permit from SBMA, provide blueprints, etc. etc. The Construction Contractor needs to be have the necessary permits to operate within the Freeport. I am working with a retired US Contractor that lives in Angeles on several quotes. If his estimates are respectable, I can share with you via private message. Key things that peak my interest with him; understands the clients expectations, will provide all documents (blueprints, etc.), file the necessary permits, and understands the quality of materials for the price.
> 
> I recommend to NOT go beyond any boundaries specified in your permit(s). SBMA is hurting for $ and is sending out follow up inspection teams to evaluate if you have exceeded your permit(s). Then you will be stuck in negotiations on making amends.


Hi Jon,

Since this information or type of information is being asked for, it is purfectlly okay to post here in the open forum. It will likely help others as well if it is listed here. All current prices that you know of and contractors names and contact info would be helpful too.



Thanks

Gene
Site Moderator..


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> You are welcome. I can send you a private message of contact info for a mechanic to look at any "prospective" vehicles.
> 
> Renovating here is an involved process. You need to get a permit from SBMA, provide blueprints, etc. etc. The Construction Contractor needs to be have the necessary permits to operate within the Freeport. I am working with a retired US Contractor that lives in Angeles on several quotes. If his estimates are respectable, I can share with you via private message. Key things that peak my interest with him; understands the clients expectations, will provide all documents (blueprints, etc.), file the necessary permits, and understands the quality of materials for the price.
> 
> I recommend to NOT go beyond any boundaries specified in your permit(s). SBMA is hurting for $ and is sending out follow up inspection teams to evaluate if you have exceeded your permit(s). Then you will be stuck in negotiations on making amends.


Thanks Jon! I would appreciate the mechanics number as I might try to get a car right away on the next visit. PM is fine. The contractor can wait for now as I will definitely rent for a year or two.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jon, I thought of another question that I would like your opinion on. I was considering buying an electric scooter for short errands down here in Laguna where it is flat. I'm not sure it would be great if I lived in the hills. Have you ever seen one around there and/or do you think it would work? I'm not sure if I can post the link here to the one I was thinking about.

Anyone else have any experience with electric bikes / scooters? They are gaining in popularity here.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any electric scooters here. I have seen some electric bikes for sale (around 25,000php). I did see a couple in Manila a couple of years ago. Honestly a 100cc or 135cc is gonna get 100 miles/gallon (usually that is all the tank size is). You really can't get much cheaper than that (45p x 3.785 = 170p or 1.7p/mile). Electric in the PI is not cheap. I try to do everything that I can do to NOT use electric (not sure how much that would add to your monthly bill). 

I recently purchased 2 new refrigerators and cut 1000p off of my monthly electric bill (during the dry season). 

If they ever come out with solar panelled windows here, I will definitely invest in those!

As long as diesel is cheap I will continue to use diesel powered Trucks (10p less per liter) for my primary transportation.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Electric Scooters*



DonAndAbby said:


> Jon, I thought of another question that I would like your opinion on. I was considering buying an electric scooter for short errands down here in Laguna where it is flat. I'm not sure it would be great if I lived in the hills. Have you ever seen one around there and/or do you think it would work? I'm not sure if I can post the link here to the one I was thinking about.
> 
> Anyone else have any experience with electric bikes / scooters? They are gaining in popularity here.


Hi guys, I'll jump in here for just a second. We, my wife and I use a 155cc motorcycle most of the time where we live. There are a few of these electric scooter/bikes where we are.
Although good when new, my concern would be getting "qualified" persons to work on one when needed later on and the availability of parts. What I see are many that claim to be a mechanic and in reality even have a hard time getting a regular motor bike fixed right. So for me, there would be no way the we would invest the $$$ to buy one. Likely to be an unfixable mistake...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi guys, I'll jump in here for just a second. We, my wife and I use a 155cc motorcycle most of the time where we live. There are a few of these electric scooter/bikes where we are.
> Although good when new, my concern would be getting "qualified" persons to work on one when needed later on and the availability of parts. What I see are many that claim to be a mechanic and in reality even have a hard time getting a regular motor bike fixed right. So for me, there would be no way the we would invest the $$$ to buy one. Likely to be an unfixable mistake...


Good point about getting it fixed. The dealer I was thinking about is in Makati, and after thinking about it, I wouldn't want to take the risk on one unless I lived close to the dealer I bought from.

The attraction was that you don't need a license or registration for the e-bikes, so I thought it might be a viable short term solution for us, for about 30k.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I haven't seen any electric scooters here. I have seen some electric bikes for sale (around 25,000php). I did see a couple in Manila a couple of years ago. Honestly a 100cc or 135cc is gonna get 100 miles/gallon (usually that is all the tank size is). You really can't get much cheaper than that (45p x 3.785 = 170p or 1.7p/mile). Electric in the PI is not cheap. I try to do everything that I can do to NOT use electric (not sure how much that would add to your monthly bill).
> 
> I recently purchased 2 new refrigerators and cut 1000p off of my monthly electric bill (during the dry season).
> 
> ...


The one I was interested in looks like a scooter but it is classified as a bike because it has pedals. They claim it costs p13 for a full charge overnight, so it probably is a bit more than that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bikes*



DonAndAbby said:


> Good point about getting it fixed. The dealer I was thinking about is in Makati, and after thinking about it, I wouldn't want to take the risk on one unless I lived close to the dealer I bought from.
> 
> The attraction was that you don't need a license or registration for the e-bikes, so I thought it might be a viable short term solution for us, for about 30k.


Buying one new and for short term would probably be okay I would assume. Also, over in Subic, there may be those that are able to repair them when needed. Anyway, it's worth a look but just remember, most everyone here that claims to be a mechanic really is not and the results of their work will reflect that.


Good luck..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cheaper rents near the sea at kali beach,oceanview. You can rent a decent house for 10,000 plus a month


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> cheaper rents near the sea at kali beach,oceanview. You can rent a decent house for 10,000 plus a month


Thanks, we will take a look over there! That is north of Baloy beach?

I noted in another thread you said you were diving a lot. Where do you do most of your diving? I dive too and I hope I can find a low cost way to dive a lot.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i dive anywhere and everywhere,romblon,mindoro,here,mindanao. Buy your own eqpt then its more affordable


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> i dive anywhere and everywhere,romblon,mindoro,here,mindanao. Buy your own eqpt then its more affordable


Yes, I have all my gear except a tank. I'll buy a tank or two if I can use them for beach dives, etc.

Can you dive right there in the Kali beach area?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

you can dive anywhere to my knowledge,,better along the corals


----------



## Jerry123 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Hi Lefties...*



lefties43332 said:


> cheaper rents near the sea at kali beach,oceanview. You can rent a decent house for 10,000 plus a month


Hi Lefties, Thanks for your Oct 2012 notes. My Filippina wife and I are coming April 2014 to look see apartment rental but housing for about PH10k, near Kali beach, oceanview...I will make a point to come see. How do you find house for rent? ...signs in window and or managers? Thanks Jerry and Vilma - from USA


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Be careful in that area because Lefties got flooded this year. He is probably busy getting cleaned up. Look for a place that is elevated if you are going to that area.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jerry123 said:


> Hi Lefties, Thanks for your Oct 2012 notes. My Filippina wife and I are coming April 2014 to look see apartment rental but housing for about PH10k, near Kali beach, oceanview...I will make a point to come see. How do you find house for rent? ...signs in window and or managers? Thanks Jerry and Vilma - from USA


just look for signs. I wouldnt rent at kali for one reason....everything is filipino owned. They are the worst landlords down there. They drink and raise heck most of the night in kali. I moved to sawmill,,much better to live. Markets walking distance. Sea also walking distance


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Be careful in that area because Lefties got flooded this year. He is probably busy getting cleaned up. Look for a place that is elevated if you are going to that area.


You have the wrong area....kali is all elevated Don,,im in sawmill now. Much better to live,but moving to leyte,,wife has property there and much nicer living. Cleaner and cheaper. Subic is too touristy


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> You have the wrong area....kali is all elevated Don,,im in sawmill now. Much better to live,but moving to leyte,,wife has property there and much nicer living. Cleaner and cheaper. Subic is too touristy


Ah, I see. I never figured out how to get up the hill over there.


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

VERY good information, thanks for posting. I assume the 40 year lease is available in areas other than Subic?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's my understanding that a longterm lease is usually 25 years and you are limited to a 50 year max (2x25)


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like a long term lease is the best option. If I understand correctly, when foreigners "buy" condos, they do not buy the land that the condo is built on. Is this correct?


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Gary D said:


> It's my understanding that a longterm lease is usually 25 years and you are limited to a 50 year max (2x25)


Sounds like a long term lease is the best option. If I understand correctly, when foreigners "buy" condos, they do not buy the land that the condo is built on. Is this correct?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

waynephillips said:


> Sounds like a long term lease is the best option. If I understand correctly, when foreigners "buy" condos, they do not buy the land that the condo is built on. Is this correct?


That is correct you do not own the land. That is why foreigners can buy a condo as a foreigner is not allowed to own land in the Philippines.


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I am not sure about any private schools in Olongapo. I didn't research that as I wanted my niece to go to school in the Freeport (easy access, zero traffic hassle and much safer).
> 
> I would look on sulit.com.ph for a used vehicle. There are also some places up in Angeles that sell used vehicles. Another option is the bulletin board at the Retired Activities Office (RAO) in Barrio Barretto. Sometimes there are good deals to be had there too. With all of the flooding in Olongapo over the last year I would have a mechanic inspect any prospective vehicle for water damage. On a scooter, I wouldn't even bother with a used one. A very nice brand new one can be had for 70-80,000php (gets you a 150cc). Lots of dealers for those. You will need to get helmets with the "ICC" sticker on the back (can result in a traffic stop/fine). Also, wear shoes. Those are the main requirements. You won't be allowed into the Freeport if you are not wearing at least that. Also, once you get your vehicles, you will need to register them with the SBMA (200p for a 4 wheel vehicle, 100p for a motorcycle (any size)). This is an annual requirement and requires copies of your SBMA ID, Philippine Driver's license and a copy of the vehicle's CR (Registration) and OR (Original Receipt for the annual renewal). It usually only takes 5 minutes to get these. They expire in December each year. So everyone is getting their 2013 stickers right now. When you get your PI DL make sure that you keep the Original Receipt. Coppers will try to jack you up w/o it (claiming it's a fake license w/o the receipt).
> 
> ...


Hi Jon1 ~

Thank you for posting such useful information. I'm a foreigner paying 12,000 pesos per month for a studio apartment in Angeles City now, and I think that what you have outlined would give me more options. Is this correct? Thanks


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

waynephillips said:


> Sounds like a long term lease is the best option. If I understand correctly, when foreigners "buy" condos, they do not buy the land that the condo is built on. Is this correct?


Yes, and there also some rules about ownership in the building. I think 40% must be owned by Filipinos, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I started this thread so I thought I would give a summary update of the topics.

We made the move to Subic on April 1. Moving our things from Laguan cost about p15000 for a truck, and an extra Adventurer for us, including tolls. The move went well.

We bought a 2009 Toyota Avanza the first week. There are not many used vehicles to choose from in this area, so we ended you with this one. However, I am very happy with it. Driving in the Freeport is great but now I am also used to driving all over. We drove over to the coast in Bataan yesterday and it is a nice quite drive without much traffic, at least on Sunday.

I would not recommend an electric scooter in our area. The small gas powered scooters barely make it up the hills.

We live in the Kalayaan neighborhood with a 1 year lease. We had a tight time frame when we were looking so I ended up paying a bit more than I wanted. I like the house but we are going to look around when the lease comes due.

Our daughter goes to First School. We are not entirely happy with it but it is still the best option for the money. Our daughter likes it a lot and has made a lot of good friends. We have also made friends with some of the parents. We looked at all the public schools in Olongapo, and there are a few that look ok, but we wanted a bit better. There is a big Catholic School, St. Joseph's, and it was on our short list, but getting her to and from it everyday would have been a hassle.

I still have not been diving. I was at Ocean Adventure / Camayan Beach yesterday and now that the weather is getting nicer, I think I will bite the bullet and go diving there. They are very close to the entrance to the bay, so I think they will go outside to the ocean side coves, where the water should cleaner with better vis than the bay.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, and there also some rules about ownership in the building. I think 40% must be owned by Filipinos, but don't quote me on that.


Other way around. Only 40% may be foreign owned!


----------



## RedSoxgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

When I lived in the area I did some wreck diving and the dolohin/whale dive with ocean adventure and enjoyed them .


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RedSoxgirl said:


> When I lived in the area I did some wreck diving and the dolohin/whale dive with ocean adventure and enjoyed them .


My dive buddy from the 90's came for a visit and we did the dolphin swim at Ocean Adventure, and we loved it! I might do the dolphin dive next time. I'm going to have our 9 year old do the dolphin beach encounter sometime soon. She is just learning to swim so is not quite ready for the dolphin swim.

We have been to OA a few times and enjoy it. For those who have not been, don't expect a huge park like some others. It is small, clean and uncrowded most of the time. They do a good job educating school kids on ocean and species preservation, which is much needed in the Philippines.

There are many people who think dolphins are abused at places like this. In this case, I highly disagree. They are treated very well and if they really want to, they can leave. Only a short fence separates them from the open bay, but they stay. They are all rescued dolphins (caught in nets, etc.) that for various reasons could not be returned to the wild. They are providing an excellent educational experience for many people, which in the long run is probably saving the lives of many dolphins in the wild.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

waynephillips said:


> Hi Jon1 ~
> 
> Thank you for posting such useful information. I'm a foreigner paying 12,000 pesos per month for a studio apartment in Angeles City now, and I think that what you have outlined would give me more options. Is this correct? Thanks


Just remember, you are purchasing the lease rights up front for the term of the lease. In my case it was 4.2Mphp for 42 years. So coming up with $ is usually the stumbling block. It is still a lease but you have the option to sell your rights or sublet for income.


----------

